# Snowboarding locations?



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

I am a junior in HS about to start my senior year and I will be going to college soon. Which means I get a chance to run away from my house and go feel the nice fresh college dormatory air. Therefore, I figured while I was out feeling the college dorm air, I find it only natural to go to a place where I can do my favorite activity, snowboarding. That paragraph may have been confusing but that's okay. 
Anyway, I am looking for a place in maybe Canada or somewhere in the US where I can find year-round snow. You know, a place where I can snowboard even in the summer. I would prefer it being near (or right next to ^.^) a good college, it doesn't have to be, but the closer the better. Any suggestions?


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Mt Hood in OR has year round access.

Portland is about a hour away


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

m60g said:


> Mt Hood in OR has year round access.
> Portland is about a hour away


Exactly. If year round snowboarding in north america is what you're after, there are only TWO RESORTS this is possible at.
1. Mt. Hood, OR
2. Whistler, BC (on the glacier camp)

If you are advanced in backcountry then you can hike/ski-tour/helicopter into many other places year round.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

*thank you*

Only 2 resorts?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

That is correct. And their summer operations basically consist of a snowboard park on the top of a glacier. Search google for "camp of champions" (whistler) or "windells snowboard camp" (mt.hood) for some more info.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm, you say they have summer camps... but do these camps actually want a college student? Aren't camps usually for the younger teenagers or children? I'm old enough to be a councellor at camps in my neighborhood


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah that's right.
You might as well just fly down to SA (chile/argentina) for the summer. Or new zealand. Or there's a few glacier parks in europe open.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

*No worries.*

No worries. The most perfect place to go for snowboarding with almost all year round snow is the beautiful city of Aspen, CO. This is one of my favorite snowboarding locations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

I did a whole lot of research about Mt. Hood, Oregon, cause just like you I couldn't wait till the winter, I had to board lol. I found out that while there is snow there, it is pretty slushy and basically just park riding. It is nice conditions in the morning, but it gets really mushy by the afternoon. I couldn't find much information on the internet about the conditions, but i just called up the mountain myself and talked to some snowboarder who told me its basically not even worth it. Also, there isn't a lift that takes u to the top. I think the lift takes you to where the park is, then you have to keep hiking up from there.

Whistler, Canada is official, but yes its a camp for little kids. I called there too...

Just like in the posts above me, if I was you I would save the money I was gonna spend for Oregon or Canada and go to Chile or somewhere like that. Chile has beautiful conditions during our summer.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

If you're interested in Mt. Hood, check out Shayboarder.com. Shay is a well-known blogger and snowboarder who is currently attending Windell's camp at Timberline. She gives a nice day-by-day rundown of what the camp and the conditions are like. Shay also spends much of the spring and summer chasing the snow in Colorado and across the West Coast. Browse past blog entries for an idea of what kind of snow is available off-season. 

And many adult snowboarders, including people who frequent this forum, take part in Mt. Hood snowboarding camps - they actually separate adults from younger campers. 

I would say that you are most likely to find late-season snow, good year-round conditions, and good colleges in Colorado.


----------

